# DataFormat.Error: We couldn't parse the input provided as a Date value



## hemant86 (May 17, 2021)

Hi,

I have a file which is downloaded from a source. It has multiple columns and 2 columns are containing "*Start Date*" & "*End Date*" in it. Both the columns by default are Custom format and not Date format.
Now when I import the data using Power Query I see the dates in *Start Date* column is formatted correctly from Custom to Date. Even in *End Date* column half of the data is formatted correctly to date format.

But the issue is the other half of the data is not formatted and displaying as error in the Query table. When I click on the Error cell i see the below message.

*DataFormat.Error: We couldn't parse the input provided as a Date value*

Now if I go and format the columns manually to Date in the source file everything works fine and there is no error. Is it that there is a issue with source file. If yes then how the formatting works for one half of the data and not the other half.

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (May 17, 2021)

Are you able to show what the value is prior to changing the data type to date for 1 or more of the error lines ?


----------



## hemant86 (May 17, 2021)

Alex Blakenburg said:


> Are you able to show what the value is prior to changing the data type to date for 1 or more of the error lines ?


No...Its giving an error from the first step as soon as I pull the data


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (May 17, 2021)

Can you add an index column, that will give an approximate row reference then show us your source data for those rows.


----------

